# Bulls record next year !!



## JWill22 (Jul 16, 2002)

Can they get to .500, I say yes they will got 42-40...


----------



## justin (Jul 16, 2002)

i hope they can make the playoffs so they would have to obtain at least 41 wins in the weak east but if they stay healthy all year all year i think they can obtain that mark


----------



## SS_Solid_Snake (Jul 15, 2002)

It's hard to believe The Bulls can play .500 ball when this will be the first full year all the key peaces play together. I say they struggle at first, make a run at the playoffs but fall short. Of course, if a few teams are hurt all year in the east, who knows...


----------



## MiSTa iBN (Jun 16, 2002)

35...


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by *MiSTa iBN *
> 35...


I agree.


----------



## Songcycle (May 29, 2002)

I want to see who they sign and possible trades before making any predictions, but 32-35 seems to be the right ballpark.


----------



## BBallFan (Jul 13, 2002)

I'd also agree with the 30-35 projection.


----------



## MiSTa iBN (Jun 16, 2002)

I don't think JWill and Jalen will let their team lose 50 games


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Thirty two. Also we will have a chance to win more games than that but our youth will hurt us. Compare us to the clippers of the year before last.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

I think that we should all be thrilled if we win 35 games.

I think Cartwright will set the .500 goal, which, unless they get some other big name, will be too high a goal to reach this season. The kids will just have to believe they can win every game, and not blow a lot of big leads like they did last season.

My prediction is that we will win 30 games this year (and like I said before will be ecstatic if they win 35 games). I believe that they could be a #6-8 seed in the 2003-2004 season barring injury, but I wouldn't be surprised if they just miss the playoffs again.

Jay Williams third season, and the high schoolers fourth season should be a great one I think.

That said, anything is possible in the weak East, even this season. If the kids did make the playoffs this year, I wouldn't keel over, although I don't think it will happen.

I'm a die hard Bulls fan, and will cheer them on every game. I'm sick of going to games where people just sit there and watch, and cheer more for the intermission games and the Dunkin Donuts race rather than the game. I'm just trying to be a realist here.


----------



## Louie (Jun 13, 2002)

I think with Jay and Jalen on board they won't have to worry too much about blowing big leads. After the trade last year, they won almost all of their close games cause of the clutch factor of Rose; their only problem was staying in the games through the first 3 QTRS. With Jay, they should be able that better. I can see them in the playoffs easily.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

I'm really hoping for 35 wins, though its a stretch. The East is weak, but top to bottom will be very competitive.

The Cream: New Jersey, Boston, and yes Indiana

The Posers: Detroit, New Orleans, Philly

Talented headcases: Milwaukee, New York, Miami

I don't think the Bulls have the defensive firepower to get 40 wins and a playoff bid. Our perimeter D has been porous ever since Artest got traded. The kids need work staying out of foul trouble too. Until Tyson and Eddy can consistently be a force down low (maybe 1-2 years from now) on defense, this team won't be in the playoffs, no matter how many points the backcourt scores. Playoff basketball is defensive basketball, and the East games are always low scoring scrums anyways.

VD


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Whoa! Not so fast! LOL*



> Originally posted by *Vin Diesel *
> I'm really hoping for 35 wins, though its a stretch. The East is weak, but top to bottom will be very competitive.
> 
> The Cream: New Jersey, Boston, and yes Indiana
> ...


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Gotta love it when people quote you and write things within your post. Nice job there guy.

BamaBull, if the Bulls win 45 games next season (and qualify for the 7th playoff spot as you say).... you fly your sorry butt to Chicago and I will treat you to a dinner and playoff game (the Bulls first round). We can go for deep dish (shi-kaaa-ga baby), ribs (Carsons?) or any of the Second City's best. Also, this deal is on for your prediction that Indiana will finish worse than Chicago. If either 1) 45 wins happen or 2) Indiana finishes worse than the Bulls, you have a phat dinner waiting for you in Chicago.

Since none of the above will likely happen, I just ask that you put your tail between your legs and take it like a man when it doesn't happen. Optimism is great, but a 24 win turnaround??? We shall see. I will laugh last and laugh best.

VD


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*I accept.*



> Originally posted by *Vin Diesel *
> Gotta love it when people quote you and write things within your post. Nice job there guy.
> 
> BamaBull, if the Bulls win 45 games next season (and qualify for the 7th playoff spot as you say).... you fly your sorry butt to Chicago and I will treat you to a dinner and playoff game (the Bulls first round). We can go for deep dish (shi-kaaa-ga baby), ribs (Carsons?) or any of the Second City's best. Also, this deal is on for your prediction that Indiana will finish worse than Chicago. If either 1) 45 wins happen or 2) Indiana finishes worse than the Bulls, you have a phat dinner waiting for you in Chicago.
> ...


I have heard so much about chicago food and cannot wait!!! wow....free dinner and tickets to the playoffs? (Hmmmm...now how can I get this notarized? LOL) You send me the tickets (one for my wife too, eh? ) and I WILL fly up there!!! Then IF I cannot find you, we will spring for our own meal! LOL

I truly think even the weak east is overrated. I watched indiana a few times....I am not greatly impressed with the team OR the coach. he was a pretty decent guard...but coach or GM....he sucks.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

*let's hope for the best!*



> Originally posted by *BamaBull *
> 
> 
> I have heard so much about chicago food and cannot wait!!! wow....free dinner and tickets to the playoffs? (Hmmmm...now how can I get this notarized? LOL) You send me the tickets (one for my wife too, eh? ) and I WILL fly up there!!! Then IF I cannot find you, we will spring for our own meal! LOL
> ...


If Chicago wins 45, I'll be the overjoyed. I've suffered through (as many other fans have too) the dismantling of the dynasty, retirement of the best player ever -MJ, four of the worst losing seasons in NBA history, and all of Jerry K's mumblings and fumblings. I think the Bulls will be good very soon, just not next year.

Hey, I'm not going anywhere on this one... so if it happens, it happens. I'm a man of my word, and a playoff birth would be well worth it!!

Btw, I still think Indiana will be a beast next season. Isaiah Thomas blows as a coach (Bird was much better), but they have the pieces to contend. If they put it all together, they will be scary.

Peace,
VD


----------



## JOHNNY_BRAVisimO (Jun 11, 2002)

jay and jalen will give us something we havent had in 4 years which is VERY important to win games in the league, and thats the _clutch factor_, these two guys are proven at crunch time, and can win when the game is on the line

that houston team last year wasnt the most talented team besides francis,(mobley was mediocre at the time), but they won 45 games because both francis and mobley are guys who can score and make things happen when it matters, i think the bulls can be as good as them, especially since jalen is better then both those guys were at the time, and especially since we're in the east

what was the lineup for that team?

-francis
-mobley
-anderson
-taylor
-hakeem

we can match them

and i dont even wanna bring up the 2000 orlando magic



and truebluefan, why do you compare this years team with the clippers of _two_ years ago? i would compare them with last years clippers....

-elton vs. jalen...... jalen is more clutch and is battle-tested
-Qrich vs. jamal.......Q worked very hard last summer and emerged as one of the leagues brightest stars, jamal can do the same if he works as hard
-miles vs. chandler....... push
-odom didnt play much so he dosent count
-mcinnis vs. jay....since jay is a rookie, its a push for now
-erob vs. magette.....push
-curry vs. kandi....curry is a better scorer but kandi is the better defender
-hassel vs. dooling....hassel is better
-fizer is the difference here, he is the x factor and can easily drop 15ppg this year

for the record, i predict 39 games


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by *JOHNNY_BRAVisimO *
> jay and jalen will give us something we havent had in 4 years which is VERY important to win games in the league, and thats the _clutch factor_, these two guys are proven at crunch time, and can win when the game is on the line
> 
> that houston team last year wasnt the most talented team besides francis,(mobley was mediocre at the time), but they won 45 games because both francis and mobley are guys who can score and make things happen when it matters, i think the bulls can be as good as them, especially since jalen is better then both those guys were at the time, and especially since we're in the east
> ...


My comparison to LAC of two years ago was not a player for player comparison, but the fact that their team surprised a lot of teams that year and won 31 games. That is what i meant.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by *JOHNNY_BRAVisimO *
> jay and jalen will give us something we havent had in 4 years which is VERY important to win games in the league, and thats the _clutch factor_, these two guys are proven at crunch time, and can win when the game is on the line
> 
> that houston team last year wasnt the most talented team besides francis,(mobley was mediocre at the time), but they won 45 games because both francis and mobley are guys who can score and make things happen when it matters, i think the bulls can be as good as them, especially since jalen is better then both those guys were at the time, and especially since we're in the east
> ...



Johnny, not to burst your bubble... but Chicago doesn't really compare well with Houston. Francis is a better player than Rose (sorry to say this) and Mobley is a very good and consistent scorer. Add to that the defensive presence of Cato and Kenny Thomas (who had a good season at PF), and they made some noise out West. Hakeem was on Toronto dude...

I agree that Rose and Williams are clutch. But Williams is still a rookie (albeit a good one) and usually rookies, especially point guards, don't make a huge splash enough to change the win column much.

VD


----------



## JOHNNY_BRAVisimO (Jun 11, 2002)

i was comparing the bulls to the rockets team or 2 years ago when they won 45 games, and jalen is better then both francis and mobley were _at the time_, heck, he's still better then mobely


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by *JOHNNY_BRAVisimO *
> i was comparing the bulls to the rockets team or 2 years ago when they won 45 games, and jalen is better then both francis and mobley were _at the time_, heck, he's still better then mobely


True, true. My bad on that one. I'll read it a little closer next time.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: let's hope for the best!*



> Originally posted by *Vin Diesel *
> 
> 
> If Chicago wins 45, I'll be the overjoyed. I've suffered through (as many other fans have too) the dismantling of the dynasty, retirement of the best player ever -MJ, four of the worst losing seasons in NBA history, and all of Jerry K's mumblings and fumblings. I think the Bulls will be good very soon, just not next year.
> ...


Someone fromthe realgm site posted once, artest is a time bomb, looking for a time and place to happen. I did not really believe that post until I watched one of the games shortly after he was traded to indiana....artest just jumped on a guy from behind and lucky for himself looked as though he "caught himself" and helped the guy back up. I forget who it was that he jumped from behind, but I look for this team to have problems this year. We all know, Brad Miller is NOT an upper echelon center....watch curry bang em and miller will feel like he is up against shaq again!!!! LOL...so, either 45 wins OR the Bulls finishing ahead of indy gets me the dinner and tickets, eh? WOW! thanks bud....see ya in june!!!:grinning:


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Re: let's hope for the best!*



> Originally posted by *BamaBull *
> 
> 
> Someone fromthe realgm site posted once, artest is a time bomb, looking for a time and place to happen. I did not really believe that post until I watched one of the games shortly after he was traded to indiana....artest just jumped on a guy from behind and lucky for himself looked as though he "caught himself" and helped the guy back up. I forget who it was that he jumped from behind, but I look for this team to have problems this year. We all know, Brad Miller is NOT an upper echelon center....watch curry bang em and miller will feel like he is up against shaq again!!!! LOL...so, either 45 wins OR the Bulls finishing ahead of indy gets me the dinner and tickets, eh? WOW! thanks bud....see ya in june!!!:grinning:


You're pretty confident and a bit cocky there dude. I'm the one whose made a nice offer and you just sit on your laurels and smile and laugh. Hmm... I'll stick by my guns b/c that's who I am. But you should really work on your modesty considering the season hasn't started yet. And I haven't exactly been swayed by your arguments just yet. Eh.

Back to the case in point... Indiana has arguably the best PF in the East, an absolute clutch player and one of the few go-to guys left in Reggie Miller, a top 5 center in the East in Brad Miller, and a nice young floor general in Jamaal Tinsley. You make a point about Ron Artest, yet you forget that he may not even start next season and is IN NO WAY the focus of that team. Al Harrington will be back to play the 3 and Jonathan Bender is no stiff either.

Adding Artest, Miller, Ollie and Mercer made Indiana a tough team last season. Granted they didn't gel all too well... but they did push New Jersey to a 5th game and almost took them except for the excellence of Jason Kidd. So if you're expecting Reggie Miller to just get old, Artest to get major minutes and 'explode' and Miller to get dominated by Curry next season.. keep wishing. I've seen way too many Chicago and Indiana games to believe that will happen.

This is getting a little stale so... I'm gonna open this up to everyone. If anyone has good reason to believe 1) the Bulls will win 45 and make the playoffs or 2) will finish ahead of the Pacers then let your thoughts be known. Holla.

VD


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

How will the bulls do next season? 

Best case scenario: Jwill makes allstar team or is close to it; tyson and eddy develop quickly and begin to make a bit of a mark during their second season. Jamal lives up to our expectations and can be effective playing with williams. Fizer has a break out season. Erob is healthy and Jalen is, well, what Jalen usually is.
If that happens we could win 45 games. 

But that depends on so many ifs it doesn't seem likely. I say 34- 39 games. If that happens I could see the playoffs in 2004

I also think our team chemistry will be good: "As soon as I stepped in this city and I met these guys, I knew there was a connection. I just knew I clicked with these guys and everything was easy. You didn't have to work to make something happen, it just happened." -Jwill


----------



## Louie (Jun 13, 2002)

I don't know if the Bulls finish ahead of the Pacers this year, but i think they compare pretty favorably, and i could see the Bullls being about equal with the Pacers by the end of this season. Vin is right about Reggie being one of the only true go-to guys left, but remember that so is Jalen. Rose was actually among the top five in the league this season in 4th QTR scoring, despite the fact that Isaiah benched him for the 4th a few times when he was in Indy. The Pacers have lots of talented players, but i don't see them being as good down the road as some think if they keep this current team together. They've got loads of good players, but the lack of one player who looks like he could be great one day is what bothers me about this team. Jermaine is the closest thing, but they're going to need a 4th QTR go-to guy when Reggie retires, and you don't really want a big man as your 4th qtr go-to guy (see the Spurs). Harrington is the one guy who could become that guy in my opinion- he seems to have alot of heart-but i still think the Pacers would be well-advised to consolidate some of their talent. Even if they don't, though, they will still be a really tough team down the road.


----------



## ktrain (Jul 18, 2002)

*the bulls next year*

What are people talking about the bulls are stacked, they will be 5th seed in the week east give me another team in the east with two seven footers look at this lineup


Pg- Jay Williams with my prediction of 13--g , 6asst 

sg- this spot is currently vacant theres is rumor about j crawford or them getting trading for or buyin sg ex. wally szrbiak ,mike miller,eddie jones my personal fav for his geart defense

sf- jalen rose 20 ppg 7 asst 5 reb 

pf- chanlder 10 pts 10 reb-i dont think hell break out this year one more year and we got a star

c-ec the biggest guy in the east a 10 pt 10 reb guy this year but he ll break out and be a star

are bench is also stacked with trent hassel,marcus fixer ,e-rob, and fred hoiberg


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

I think that chemistry issues with the Bulls shouldn't really hold too much weight. Granted, they lacked a lot of chemistry, but as everyone knows, they went through a major coaching change and a MAJOR roster change. This year, they will gel much more quickly because of the following two reasons:

1. A summer spent with BC. Off-season dedication has been high, mostly because younger players that need development generally spend a lot of time in the offseason training, and those same younger players happen to be the focus of the team. That is a lot of time spent playing with each other.

2. Free agents and the draft will make a slight impact, but are not the foundation of the team. Curry, Chandler, and Rose remain the primary blocks of the team. Jay Williams is going to definitely play a leadership role, but to weigh his importance, consider this. If Curry or Chandler were to get injured, the team would drastically change on both ends of the floor, even with their limited development. If Rose were to get injured, the team would REALLY change offensively, at least. If Jay Williams were to get injured... we have an exceptional talent in Crawford that can step up and the difference will mostly be a style issue, not a drop off in effectiveness. Maybe in a few seasons, that won't be true any longer, but this is Jay's rookie season and Crawford continues his development, so...

Anyway. The point is, Jay Williams, Roger Mason, Lonny Baxter, and whatever FA's we pick up don't drastically affect the chemistry of our nucleus, in Curry, Chandler, and Rose. We filled in the gaps this year; we didn't reshape the foundation at all.


So, to answer the question posed,

the Bulls may not be better than Indiana. I think everyone across the league knows how much talent Indiana has... it's possible for them to make a push for the #1 seed in the East. 

BUT

the Bulls CAN make the playoffs and post a 40+ win season. Other teams in the East (and a few in the West) are going to really struggle, because they DON'T have good consistent coaching (Knicks, Nuggets, Warriors) and they DON'T have a familiar set roster (Knicks, Nuggets, Washington, Cleveland, Atlanta).

The chemistry of an injury-free Bulls team, along with the marked improvement in Chandler and Curry, will push these guys over the top. They weren't really getting blown out too often LAST YEAR, amidst all the chaos... this year with more concreteness, they should be able to not blow leads and stay in every game.

Face it. The Bulls are talented, and are no longer to be considered the gutter of the NBA. If they can prove it on the court, even better, but I cannot possibly imagine the Bulls having a horrid season if there aren't too many drastic roster changes, the coaching remains stable, and injuries don't plague the team.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by *JWill22 *
> Can they get to .500, I say yes they will got 42-40...


That sounds realistic to me i do not know about others.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

Hey Vin, can anyone take you up on that offer? 

I think the Bulls will win around 42 or 43 games and probably just snag the 8 spot in the east. The reason I think the Bulls will be better is because of the hard work that they are putting in this offseason. It's important to remember that the key components of the team have been training together since early June. Chandler, Curry, Crawford,aand Hassell are only going to get better next year. I think they are likely to be much improved with all of the extra practice and weight training. Remember, most teams only have training camp for a week or two, the Bulls have started working since BEFORE teh summer leagues have started and will continue to work until the season starts. A 3 1/2 month training camp can make all the difference in the world. Also, I think teh Bulls have two very good players in E-Rob and Crawford who were injured this year and will hopefully be available next season. Adding a phenomenal blue chipper like JWill is only going to help matters, also Mason & Baxter are mature enough to contribute something right away. All of this cumulates in the Bulls being more confident, more poised, and ready to play for a playoff berth. 21 more wins may seem like an impossibility, but with all of the hard work the Bulls are putting in I see it as likely.


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

I think that we will struggle during the early part of the season but come on strong at the end. Sort of like the Heat of last year (except better).


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Hey Vin...JUST SAY NO!!! LOL*



> Originally posted by *ace20004u *
> Hey Vin, can anyone take you up on that offer?
> 
> I think the Bulls will win around 42 or 43 games and probably just snag the 8 spot in the east. The reason I think the Bulls will be better is because of the hard work that they are putting in this offseason. It's important to remember that the key components of the team have been training together since early June. Chandler, Curry, Crawford,aand Hassell are only going to get better next year. I think they are likely to be much improved with all of the extra practice and weight training. Remember, most teams only have training camp for a week or two, the Bulls have started working since BEFORE teh summer leagues have started and will continue to work until the season starts. A 3 1/2 month training camp can make all the difference in the world. Also, I think teh Bulls have two very good players in E-Rob and Crawford who were injured this year and will hopefully be available next season. Adding a phenomenal blue chipper like JWill is only going to help matters, also Mason & Baxter are mature enough to contribute something right away. All of this cumulates in the Bulls being more confident, more poised, and ready to play for a playoff berth. 21 more wins may seem like an impossibility, but with all of the hard work the Bulls are putting in I see it as likely.


It would be nice after the Bulls win at least 45 games and/or finish ahead of the pacers, that vin baby sends me the tickets to the playoff game!! I would CERTAINLY take him up on it! I MEAN IT BULLS>>>>>LETS GO!!!! LOL:yes:


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*HERE IT IS VD!!!! LOL*



> Originally posted by <b>Vin Diesel</b>!
> Gotta love it when people quote you and write things within your post. Nice job there guy.
> 
> BamaBull, if the Bulls win 45 games next season (and qualify for the 7th playoff spot as you say).... you fly your sorry butt to Chicago and I will treat you to a dinner and playoff game (the Bulls first round). We can go for deep dish (shi-kaaa-ga baby), ribs (Carsons?) or any of the Second City's best. Also, this deal is on for your prediction that Indiana will finish worse than Chicago. If either 1) 45 wins happen or 2) Indiana finishes worse than the Bulls, you have a phat dinner waiting for you in Chicago.
> ...


No bet, just your post of how my prediction was so ridiculous..hey, it might just be, but the fact is, it was not a bet, it was an OFFER from you. now what .........CHIEF? :laugh:


----------



## laso (Jul 24, 2002)

31-51... and another high lottery pick. The last one! But it gets us Lebron James or Carmelo Anthony.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Unless injuries once again plague the Bulls.....*



> Originally posted by <b>laso</b>!
> 31-51... and another high lottery pick. The last one! But it gets us Lebron James or Carmelo Anthony.


The Bulls have seen the LAST of the lottery for some time. This team SHOULD at least snag the last playoff spot in the weak east.......eh VD???:grinning: :rbanana: :yes:


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

I like your optimism 'Bama, and I hope you're right. I think 40 wins is somewhat wishful thinking, unless there has been DRAMATIC development and maturation of our yourngsters in the off-season. If everyone is 100% healthy, and EC and TC have advanced in their learning curve and we finally get a good year out of E-Rob AND Jay and JCraw run an all-star type backcourt and Rose and Marshall excel, that 40 win goal may be attainable. Even if it doesn't happen, it's going to be fun to watch. But that is a dramatic swing between two seasons -- Bird's rookie year, the Celtics did it, but its rare. And there's a lot of pieces of the puzzle that have to fall in place for it to happen here.

But if 40 wins does happen, I'll be sitting next to VD and the extra large Pizzaria Uno sausage pizza, picking up the beer tab for the evening for the gang, and toasting the Birmingham boy who dared make the call.


----------



## the_disco_pimp (Jul 25, 2002)

*errr*

Everyone knows that Lou malnati's pizza is "numero uno" in the world, but anyway, I'd take VD's offer in a heartbeat! 

Weren't the Pacers in 1st place before 'the trade'? What was their record after the trade? not good from what i remember.

Anyhoo, you have to take into account that our two best players were hurt last year. I think this will be a special year for the bulls, barring injuries of course. I think they could win 35+ games and squeak into the playoffs as an 8 or 7 seed.

the pimp


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*YEAH BABY!!! Muh moneys in my stash.....*



> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> I like your optimism 'Bama, and I hope you're right. I think 40 wins is somewhat wishful thinking, unless there has been DRAMATIC development and maturation of our yourngsters in the off-season. If everyone is 100% healthy, and EC and TC have advanced in their learning curve and we finally get a good year out of E-Rob AND Jay and JCraw run an all-star type backcourt and Rose and Marshall excel, that 40 win goal may be attainable. Even if it doesn't happen, it's going to be fun to watch. But that is a dramatic swing between two seasons -- Bird's rookie year, the Celtics did it, but its rare. And there's a lot of pieces of the puzzle that have to fall in place for it to happen here.
> 
> But if 40 wins does happen, I'll be sitting next to VD and the extra large Pizzaria Uno sausage pizza, picking up the beer tab for the evening for the gang, and toasting the Birmingham boy who dared make the call.


.....lets see, I got the plane fare, VD's got the grub....Tom's springin' for the brewskis....now, WHERE CAN I CRASH afterwards!!!! LOL:rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana:

Bulls playoff action....chicago food....Bulls buds all around, and beer....man, life is good!:grinning:


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

<b>BamaBull</b>
I'm a man of my word. 45 wins and/or the Bulls eclipse the Pacers in the win column and......

1. Chicago-style pizza courtesy of Vinny D
2. Suds from the man himself TB#1
3. Playoff seats (I'm not the richest man, so prolly 300 section and the accompanying nosebleed)

We'll have to invite some others out case this all hits the fan. Until then...

Go Bulls.


VD


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*HEY VD!!!!*

*YIPPIE!!!!!!!!!!!!* 


We all knew the Bulls would be back, we just did not know who would lead them!!!

BamaBull


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

I said a month or two ago, 32 wins and i will stay at that. Of course i wish for the best!


----------



## BullsNews (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: errr*



> Originally posted by <b>the_disco_pimp</b>!
> Everyone knows that Lou malnati's pizza is "numero uno" in the world, but anyway, I'd take VD's offer in a heartbeat!
> 
> the pimp


Sorry to disagree, but there is no better food on earth than a Sausage stuffed pizza from Gino's East.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Anything less than a .500 season*



> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> I said a month or two ago, 32 wins and i will stay at that. Of course i wish for the best!


and I believe this team to have MAJOR problems. For reasons I stated on 7-18-02(When VD and I came to this agreement concerning HIS OFFER FOR the tixs and grub)and coupled with those also stated in this thread, a winning season should very well be in the realm of possibilities.

Concerning Ron Artest, someone stated that he might not even be the starting forward on this team. Well, let me tell ya, THAT in itself, will only SHORTEN his fuse. This kid WANTS to be the man and I am just not sure his patience with his own learning curve is sufficient! Remember, Jamaal Tinsley started out like gangbusters and then after the all star break he cooled down....CONSIDERABLY. Reggie might have been a go to guy, but his career is practically over. He is now in the "Patrick Ewing" stage...just hanging on to make a buck. The others...good decent players, well O'Neal still has some learning to do..and is also a hot head like artest. Miller might have been a top FIVE center in the east, but I truly believe Curry will out play him. And, as far as isiah Thomas goes, I have NEVER liked anything about him, cept of course his skills on the court. I just do not see him being able to "handle" an artest OR O'Neal. Just my opinion.

Do I HONESTLY believe the Bulls can or will win 45 games OR finish ahead of the Pacers....hehe...oh yeah baby!!!:rbanana:


----------



## Kneepad (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: Re: errr*



> Originally posted by <b>BullsNews</b>!
> Sorry to disagree, but there is no better food on earth than a Sausage stuffed pizza from Gino's East.


Tourist!  

the_disco_pimp has it correct.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

I don't see how these guys win 40. If we win 30, I'll be quite happy. Well, not happy, but I'll view it as realistic progress.


----------



## Salvaged Ship (Jul 10, 2002)

You guys are making me hungry!!!

I moved from Chicago in 1988, and from the U.S. in 1996. I get back to Chicago every year and visit family, but all I can think about is all the old restaurant's I need to hit while I am there. In my mind the best pizza in the world is Rosati's pizza. Back when I was in Chicago there were only a few, now there are many. I have eaten pizza in the streets of Rome and waterways of Venice, and in my mind there is nothing that comes close to Rosati's. 

I also have to eat Italian Beef and Gyros several times. Why did Alexander's in Oak Lawn/Palos area close down a few years back? I almost cried!

I won't be back to Chicago for 8 months and I am now craving it.

Thanks a lot!!!

Oh yeah, the Bulls will start the season very poor with a tough, tough schedule and improve at the end.

30-52.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

Hey, if the Bulls make the playoffs and I can someone can get there hands on tickets, I'll drive down and get a hotel room for us to all party in after the game! Hopefully celebrating a Bulls victory. Truthfully though, I think my estimate of 42 wins was a little bit overly optimistic. After seeing the Bulls performance in the RMR, I think maybe a 32-35 win total might be more realistic. Still, ya never know and I'm hoping the Bulls make it. Bulls fans, beer, maybe a lil something extra  , pizza, partying, and playoffs! It don't get much better than that!


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>sinkingship</b>!
> You guys are making me hungry!!!
> 
> I moved from Chicago in 1988, and from the U.S. in 1996. I get back to Chicago every year and visit family, but all I can think about is all the old restaurant's I need to hit while I am there. In my mind the best pizza in the world is Rosati's pizza. Back when I was in Chicago there were only a few, now there are many. I have eaten pizza in the streets of Rome and waterways of Venice, and in my mind there is nothing that comes close to Rosati's.


WOW! Rosati's?!!!. Gotta give some love to Giordano's, Lou's, and Gino's... but Rosati's does it best! I may get stoned for saying this, but their double crust (w/ the works and giardiniera of course) compares very well with stuffed sausage from those 'other' places. Man... if you live close to a Rosati's, you're set my man!



> Oh yeah, the Bulls will start the season very poor with a tough, tough schedule and improve at the end.
> 
> 30-52.


As much as I'm a fan, and would love to dole out some pizza and beer, I say the Bulls win 35 games this season, at best.



VD


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: Anything less than a .500 season*



> Originally posted by <b>BamaBull</b>!
> 
> 
> Reggie might have been a go to guy, but his career is practically over. He is now in the "Patrick Ewing" stage...just hanging on to make a buck. . . And, as far as isiah Thomas goes, I have NEVER liked anything about him, cept of course his skills on the court. I just do not see him being able to "handle" an artest OR O'Neal. Just my opinion.


In agreement with Isaiah Thomas.

But as for Reggie Miller, a player I will always hate because of our rivalry with him during the Jordan era, but a player I have to respect...

He played 36.6 minutes, missing only 3 games last season, shooting 45.3% from the field and 40% from behind the arc. 3.2 apg and 1.11 steals have not declined at all from his days in the early 90's, and although his scoring is not the 24 points a game anymore, he still averages 16.5 per game, and he's been shooting the ball less than he ever has in a full season since his second year in the league.

If Ewing could still put up 16.5 a game and be on the floor for 36 minutes, I'd take him for the Bulls in a heartbeat.

Reggie is far from being washed up. He's not quick anymore, and he won't get by anyone in the lane like he used to try to, but his main strength in his shooting remains really strong. He's a big-time player still, and a team leader has to lead by example.

The rest of the team respects him, and he will hold onto the starting SG spot for quite a while yet.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: Re: Anything less than a .500 season*



> Originally posted by <b>Showtyme</b>!
> 
> 
> In agreement with Isaiah Thomas.
> ...


HEY! Isn't this a thread about pizza? :laugh: 

Just wanted to add my "Amen" to all of the above. Nice post, Showtyme!


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Re: Anything less than a .500 season*



> Originally posted by <b>Showtyme</b>!
> 
> Reggie is far from being washed up. He's not quick anymore, and he won't get by anyone in the lane like he used to try to, but his main strength in his shooting remains really strong. He's a big-time player still, and a team leader has to lead by example.
> 
> The rest of the team respects him, and he will hold onto the starting SG spot for quite a while yet.


Agreed.

Case in point, Indiana v. New Jersey... a great series to watch. Miller was spectacular, and was one-uped only by Kidd. Reggie showed he still has the talent, heart, and game to consistently hit the big shot. He is one of the better clutch players to ever lace 'em up in the NBA.

With the return of Harrington, Indiana is my pick at a #2 or #3 seed in the East. They are loaded. I just hope Isaiah doesn't mess it up.



VD


----------



## Main Event (May 30, 2002)

:rbanana: We should be atleast above 500.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

There are two places I must go every time I'm back in Chicago(land)--Johnny's Beef (North a few blocks west of Harlem; that's either Elmwood Park or Melrose Park, I'm not sure) and Arun's, on Kedzie between Irving Park and Montrose. 

Johnny's has the best sausage/beef sandwiches in the world (and if the fries aren't the best, they're damn close). Arun's is the best Thai restaurant in the country. These are not assertions, opinions, or something offered up for debate; they're facts.

There are any number of breakfast spots I always hit, too, but on more of a rotating basis--pick from Wishbone (although I vastly preferred the now-closed original location on Grand at Wood), Heaven on Seven, Lou Mitchell's, Valois, or the Hyde Park Original ("Official", as we like to call it) Pancake House.

I'm ashamed to admit I'm not a big deep dish fan (it's just too much). So if the Bulls win more than 35, Vin, can I get a Home Run Inn pie instead?

P.S. On a barely related note, I'll be back in town at Christmastime and I'm planning to go to the Minnesota, San Antonio, and Portland games. It'd be great to grab a beer and meet some of y'all if it's not a logistical nightmare.


----------



## ztect (Jun 12, 2002)

sorry to burst everyone's bananas :wbanana: 
but until the bulls learn how to play defense,
the bulls won't even win 35 games.

if the bulls get betw. 30 to 35 wins, that will be
considered a successful season.

Chandler & Curry have a lot to learn esp.
on the defensive end of the court. At the Worlds,
JWill was a good pressure defender in the open court, 
but in half court sets, he was knocked off his man just
as easily as Craw was last season. 

There are plenty of reasons to be encouraged and excited
about next season, but let's not get irrationally exhuberant.

The Bulls youth and enthusiasm will be exciting, but this
youthfulness (i.e lack of experience) will also result in
a lot of l's instead of w's.

As for Indiana, Indiana has two of the league's best lock 
down defender's in Harington and Artest. Miller, though
not a shot blocker, is a good positional defender. The Bulls
have no comparable players. Next season, despite Isiah, 
Indiana will be a better team than the Bulls. Despite what 
Indiana does next summer retaining players, Chicago should
surpass Indiana in 2 to 3 years based on that ellusive 
potential of Curry, Chandler and JWill (assuming that potential is
realized).


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

I've been holding back my say about the Bulls record this season, because some of the true fans have a great feeling that they are going to go on a tear...

I'm of the 30-35 wins camp, as well. I think we have to stop "sipping the kool-aid" and consider other teams in the East. It's not really so much about how good the Bulls are going to be... at best, they are going to be a cohesive unit that exercise fundamental basketball mixed in with some young athleticism. At worst, they are going to be disorganized and unmotivated, with garbage minutes beginning in the third quarter.

But let's hope for the best, and then ask ourselves, what about the Pistons? The Hornets? The Magic? The Celtics? The Nets? How about Milwaukee? 

And it's no foregone conclusion that we'll even be better than the Hawks, a team that though thin in the backcourt, has a monstrous veteran frontcourt with a lot of depth. 

Heck, we can't forget about Miami. A lot rides on Zo, as well as their ability to find a decent point guard, but there's still a huge pool of talent there with an excellent coach.

And the Sixers, one of my other favorite teams I like to root for (I love all Philadelphia sports teams, excpet the Phillies). Iverson-Van Horn? That's no soft one-two punch, and the surrounding cast hasn't changed THAT much... Snow, Iverson, Van Horn, Coleman, MacCulloch... this starting lineup doesn't have any real glaring weaknesses... a lot of vetern strength.

And we've already discussed the Pacers.

Whoa guys... that's already nine teams. True, we can probably expect one of them to be a bust (my money is on Milwaukee, or maybe Philly), but it's quite a claim to put Bulls as a 500 team among these guys.

Did I mention Toronto? Oh yeah. Toronto.

On any given night, do you guys think that Jay Williams, Jalen Rose, Donyell Marshall, Tyson Chandler, and Eddy Curry can run with most of these teams? Established stars like Paul Pierce, T-Mac, Stackhouse, Baron Davis, Vince Carter, Eddie Jones, Ray Allen, Antoine Walker, Michael Jordan...

With the exception of Jalen Rose, we don't have an individual player that can school these guys. And even Jalen, as good a player as he is, probably only falls to the middle of the pack among those guys.

Those who are projecting a 500 season are expecting not just similar growth from the youngsters in Chicago, but a HUGE and UNUSUAL improvement.. that's fine. All good fans should. But one must admit that the hope is put in the unrealistic.

Teams that we can have confidence the Bulls will be better than in the East:

Cleveland: these guys are in some major trouble.
New York: unless McDyess steps up and shows he can carry a team on his back, Houston and Spree aren't getting it done.
Wizards: I don't know about Stackhouse, but although the Wizards have a lot of heart and a few key veterans, they lack experienced depth at most positions. I think they are in for a long and rough season... although they have as bright a future as the Bulls do.

If we put in the Western teams, I think the Bulls will be better than the Jazz and the Nuggets too, possibly the Warriors. I don't think the Bulls are goign to be at the bottom of the NBA anymore... but people who think that we're a 500 team need to look around at the other teams out there...


----------



## ChiBullsFan (May 30, 2002)

*Reasons the Bulls have a Legit chance to be .500*

The Bulls can definitely make a run at the playoffs this year. I'm not saying it's even-money, but there are several factors that might tell you it's not out of the realm of possibility by any means.

(1) The Eastern Conference is a jumbled mess of teams where the talent is relatively equal across the boards. It's kind of like the NFL, where in just one year good teams become bad, bad teams become good, and it's simply hard to predict which teams will do what. It's not too crazy to suggest the Bulls might pull ahead of some teams like Milwaukee, New York and even Detroit.

(2) Last yeat after acquiring Rose, the Bulls played much better and were already the equivalent of a 30-35 win team. Since then they have only improved.

(3) The addition of JWill could potentially have a profound impact on the Bulls' success. In the past, highly picked players which 3-4 yrs of college experience spelled dramatic turnarounds for their teams - guys like Grant Hill. I expect JWill to have a season similar to Baron Davis' 2nd year in the league, a season in which he dramatically improved the Hornets.

(4) A stronger veteran presence on the floor for the Bulls will obviously bring more wins.

(5) The Bulls have two legitimate go-to guys in the final quarter to help them edge out close games. Rose showed that ability last year, and now JWill.

(6) Another year of experience for Curry, Chandler, Hassell and Crawford will make them stronger players and keep the Bulls more competitive throughout the course of the game.

(7) The Bulls have a strong offense with several players capable of scoring 15+ in any given game (Rose, Curry, Chandler, Williams, Marshall, Hassell, Fizer, Erob). While the defense might struggle at times, their offense might flat out out-gun teams on some nights.

(8) Chemistry. It's fair to say that Chemistry can either MAKE good teams in the East (see Detroit) or BREAK talented teams (see Milwaukee and Miami). The Bulls seem excited to be together and united toward a common goal without egos getting in the way.


So just remember, predictions in the East mean nothing these days. There is no clear way to determine which teams will rise to the top and you should expect the unexpected. The Bulls might be a preseason lottery-destined team, but there are a lot of reason why the Bulls just might surprise and make it to the playoffs.


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

Very well thought out arguments for the Bulls making the playoffs.

I think they are at least 1 more year away though because of Chandler and Curry's inexperience, and I think they play a bigger role in the Bulls success than you seem to give them credit for.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

As much as I want the Bulls to be winners again, I have serious doubts the team can make the playoffs this season.

I predict 25 wins; an improvement, but indicitive of the team's inexperience.

Why? Because organizations win championships 

Seriously, the team has shown almost no defensive ability and on offense they lack both motion and ball movement. The additions of Marshall and Williams may very well help the offense, but if we watch the games and see the players standing around dribbling for much of the shot clock, they're bound to lose.

The good news is that Cartwright is a very impressive person and he's spent a few years with the championship teams in practices. I suspect he knows what to look for and he's seen how PJ coaxed a high level of performance (both offense and defense) from his players.

PJ once had a team with almost the kind of youth the current bulls have. Consider that Pippen, Grant, and Armstrong were all starters in their first year with the team... What PJ did was funnel their energy toward defense, with a most awesome full-court press.

Sometimes I wonder if the Bulls wouldn't be better off with Paul Westhead as the coach - run and gun and try to outscore the opponent 150-149 every game. The team seems better suited for that kind of game at this point.


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

35 wins with a margin of error of +/- 9 wins.

I think team health is the #1 factor followed by JWill's performance.


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

So, between 26 and 44 wins? A fairly safe bet there...

ChiBullsFan, those were all good arguments... they are all arguments I would have made. They all rest on some serious improvement to the team overall...

By the way, Rose didn't make the team a 30-35 win team. The Bulls were 12-40 when he joined, 21-61 by the end of the season. Had he not joined, they would have progressed at that rate to 18-64, a swing of three games. His record on the Bulls was 9-21, a 30% win total. Over 82 games, that extrapolates to almost 25 wins.

The Jay Williams factor is the one I give the most credit to as to improving our team. There is a lot of talk around the league, and he showed some encouraging stuff in his brief USA team appearances. Karl called him the fastest guy on the squad.

If he's more a speed type of player, I would liken him more to Jason Terry than Baron Davis.

Either way, I'll take him. =)


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Another thread with some very on the money predictions. Props to *MikeDC!* and *ztect!* some others (*VinD! & TrueBlue!*) came close.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

38 games... they will miss the playoffs by about 5 games

** I am allowed to change my mind if we make significant player moves **


----------



## Crawscrew (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>sinkingship</b>!
> Oh yeah, the Bulls will start the season very poor with a tough, tough schedule and improve at the end.
> 30-52.


Thats kinda freaky ...nice picks :grinning:


----------

